# Reviews on tile saws?



## B Parker (Mar 25, 2008)

Workforce THD550 Workforce 7 In. Wet Tile/stone Saw 
Anyone own one of these? Thinking of buying one to lay 18x18 tiles.
It seems like a small saw for a big tile, but have seen reviews (@homedepot.com:wink: ) that state that it will work fine, cutting up to 7" off of a tile. About 1000sqft job, I have a scorer, but will still need to rent or buy for contoured cuts.


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

lurking


----------



## pwhoolboom (May 20, 2008)

Old topic but thought I'd put in my 2 cents anyway....

I bought this tile saw for a few tile projects I've decided to do...my entry way and my bathroom...I've so far completed the entry way and it turned out awesome...the tile saw isn't fast but it worked like a charm...I'm no expert as I've never done ANY home improvement/repair projects before this, but I still liked the tool.


----------



## B Parker (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks, I have now laid 450 sqft in a basement family room, saw is perfectly adequate for DIY, does chip on the edges a bit but all my cuts are along the wall anyhow.


----------



## wirenut1110 (Apr 26, 2008)

Just looked at the tile saw that I had bought to do my kitchen, dining area and walla it's a Workforce THD550, as stated, for the diy'er it's worked wonderfully for me and for $79 (I think) well worth it.


----------



## pwhoolboom (May 20, 2008)

Did my second project with this tile saw over the weekend...I laid tile in my bathroom...Worked like a charm other than the fact that I had to get a new blade already...


----------

